# WTB Dayton Safety Streamline



## RJWess (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking for one of these. If you a willing to sell please pm or email rjwessling3@yahoo.com
Thanks, Rich


----------



## RJWess (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking for a rider for the summer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2015)

That would be some rider! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Apr 11, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That would be some rider! Good luck with the search. V/r Shawn




Yes it would…


----------



## RJWess (Apr 14, 2015)

I know there are not a lot these out there and some in various states of completeness. Willing to spend around $4500 for the right bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 14, 2015)

For the love of bikes find RJ a Dayton Safety Streamline. I found my Firestone Fleetwood today! I wish you well on your journey.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok Joe post up some pics of the Fleetwood! Congrats V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Apr 14, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok Joe post up some pics of the Fleetwood! Congrats V/r Shawn




Congratulations!!! I too would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 14, 2015)

It has to fly here first.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 14, 2015)

Joe, so I take it, you bought the bike .....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2015)

$4500 should talk a decent Fleetwood Supreme out of the woodworks, as for a Safety I'm not so sure. did the line you had on the early Super not pan out?


----------



## RJWess (Apr 14, 2015)

I think I am offering a fair price. I know of a couple that have gone for much less the past year or two.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought one around Xmas time. Just have to wait  be patient


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 15, 2015)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!! I love that bike! Its amazing in person!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2015)

*Firestone Fleetwood*

Ok here it is.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 16, 2015)

please don't tell me you actually bought that from Chestnut Hollow!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah it needs some work and some parts. Its good enough for me. Perfect rider!


----------



## Pistelpete (Apr 16, 2015)

I just wish I had the mesinger tornado seat but the streamlined would be cool to


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Mesinger 'Tornado' seat didn't come on the Fleetwood-this looks to have the correct seat. Fenders, lights, and guard wrong for a Fleetwood though. Still a cool bike but shiver to think what you had to give JP for that! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 16, 2015)

the drop stand ears don't look right, ask him about those, he has a real girls bike there, ask for closeups.
I also shudder to think what you had to give, he never deals straight.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice bike Joe. Good to see another one that is going to be ridden again. I made the correct drop stand clip if you need one. I will bring it up to the next CC ride as a bike warming gift. I also have a set of front fender braces and flat braces for the rack if you want them.
John


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 16, 2015)

*Copied from your want add;*
Im looking for any model. Frame and fork or complete. I like rough originals.
Hopefully there are some out there. Thank you.

Congrads Joe, you got exactly what your were looking for. Anything incorrect on the bike can be corrected.
don't let anyone piss on your moment....

You have great guys like John already offering stuff up, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow!! John! Thank you so much!! I am touched! Thank you thank you


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2015)

And thank you for finding this for me Eddie! Much appreciated.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 16, 2015)

Joe nice pickup!! I love these frames. At one time I had mine pretty much all mocked up as a complete and correct bike. I was thinking about having it restored. I found as I pulled things off the bike the more I liked it. Thats probably why I like the safety’s so much.
They are bare bones. The frames speak for themselves. This is what my fleetwood looks like right now and I love it. Plus its such a nice riding bike. Maybe I will add some stainless fenders who knows.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you RJ!

This is one of those bikes that I have always wanted but could never find. There have been some for sale here and there. Some restored and some frames floating around. I missed out on them and just gave up. I know I will need to find the correct parts and thats okay. The hunt will be fun. For now I will ride it and have fun.


----------

